# LED bulbs?



## wmsff (Jun 10, 2010)

I was using the CFLs but am having a big problem with them dying. The ones that are over ten years old work great , but the new ones are garbage and some have burnt out (actually smoking) within weeks of putting them in. I have ceiling fans as the only source of light in every bedroom.

I would like to go with the LEDs, but some of the prices I've seen are scary. Is it really worth it to get those?

My house was built in '99 so i don't think it's the wiring.


Thanks all


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

Lowes building supply has leds, at about 1/2 what they were 12 months ago....60 watt at about 9.00 each.....still a little too $$ for me....but perhaps not if you run the long term (30 year life) numbers...

i find your experience with short life new cfl's interesting.....i have heard the same comment many times in the past 8 months..... wonder whats going on? kids and 80 year old grannies in china getting careless?


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

I have a 4 watt and a six watt,bought from DealExtreme. About 10 bucks each? I'd say they are same as a 25 watt and 40 watt incandescent.Color rendering is poor,I got soft white is it called? Makes you grey.Good output though.They must have 300 bulbs to search from.Read reader reviews,a few are very well rated,rest are poor.

Delivery takes a good month,but that outfit has good prices on all kinds of things.

The bulbs work as advertised,I have one thats like tube shaped with like 100 LEDs shaped like a 4 inch tube with a lens,thats the 6 watt,really does the job.

But not quite prime time yet,needs more development for price and color rendering.

The six watts lights my bedroom just fine,4 watt you can put in a table lamp and read by.

IMO soon they well be the best bulbs ever,just not there yet.I like mine though,especially the low power for light output.

Last time I loaded up on CFL was about 2 years ago,quality on those is good.Lights of America brand mostly.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Before you buy LED bulbs be sure to look at the lumen output for incandescent bulbs, compact fluorescent bulbs, and also for the LED bulbs you are looking at. For me that is a deal breaker every time. 

While in stores also look at the new hybrid bulbs that are incandescent based with energy savings from the hybrid aspect. 

Philips is one maker of them. Example: http://www.jetsongreen.com/2011/04/philips-unveils-efficient-ecovantage-halogen.html Approximately $5 for a two pack. About the same lifespan as a regular incandescent bulb.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Numbers are one thing but how much it actually lights is another in the real world.Im happy with the light output Im seeing for the watts used,astounded actually,I really think they will change the world as far as lighting goes if something even better doesnt make them obsolete.

I LOVE seeing this new tech going mainstream when it comes to electric devices.We are FINALLY seeing some movement,its about time!


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

mightybooboo said:


> Numbers are one thing but how much it actually lights is another in the real world.Im happy with the light output Im seeing for the watts used,astounded actually


You may be right. The only ones I have seen lit are the ones in store displays at Sam's Club. They were dismal at best.


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

We had a bad batch of CFL (Daylight ones) and I've learned to keep the receipt. These were from 'evil' Wal-mart, but they replaced them for no charge and even gave me a 5 dollar gift card for the trouble. The Manager said that next time, just come back. It seems as if the quality has decreased, but the color output is brilliant, and as long as they replace them, i will use them.

I am also waiting on the prices of LED to drop to a more budget friendly number.


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

mightybooboo said:


> Numbers are one thing but how much it actually lights is another in the real world.Im happy with the light output Im seeing for the watts used,astounded actually,I really think they will change the world as far as lighting goes if something even better doesnt make them obsolete.
> 
> I LOVE seeing this new tech going mainstream when it comes to electric devices.We are FINALLY seeing some movement,its about time!


 Are you talking about the CFL's or the new 'hybrid' incandecents? 

And I agree with you on the LED bulbs... a good idea, but they need some work...


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I got some LED's at lowes last month. I got 3 for 19.99 they were on sale. Haven't put them in yet but I will soon. I also got to reading about the 30 year lifespan and it says on the box if they are used for only 3 hours a day they will last that long.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

jamala said:


> I got some LED's at lowes last month. Haven't put them in yet but I will soon. I also got to reading about the 30 year lifespan and it says on the box if they are used for only 3 hours a day they will last that long.


Once you have installed them would you mind reporting back with your thoughts on the light output from them? 

This spring I replaced a 17 year old television set. The very nature of the newer sets with LEDs or LED edge lighting will limit their useful life in my opinion. However the energy savings will allow money to be saved for an earlier replacement. I used a Killowatt meter and actually determined that my new set will eventually pay for itself from KWH payments saved. I no longer remember the number of year for that to occur.


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

Just remember that if you break a CFL, i.e. it falls to the floor and shatters, you now have a HazMat situation. The stuff in these bulbs is deadly to pets and children and not good for adults either. When you read the boxes, they tell you to clear the room....


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Bluesgal said:


> Just remember that if you break a CFL, i.e. it falls to the floor and shatters, you now have a HazMat situation. The stuff in these bulbs is deadly to pets and children and not good for adults either. When you read the boxes, they tell you to clear the room....


And somehow weve survived all those billions in offices and stores forever.

:runforhills:


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Windy in Kansas said:


> This spring I replaced a 17 year old television set. The very nature of the newer sets with LEDs or LED edge lighting will limit their useful life in my opinion.


Bet they far exceed the bulbs and CRT's.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

greg273 said:


> Are you talking about the CFL's or the new 'hybrid' incandecents?
> 
> And I agree with you on the LED bulbs... a good idea, but they need some work...


LED.Never even heard of the hybrid until now,any info on those?


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Windy in Kansas said:


> Once you have installed them would you mind reporting back with your thoughts on the light output from them?


I'm chime in here.

I've NOT been that impressed ( light wise ) with the LED bulbs I've gotten at Lowes.

One LED bulb I am REALLY impressed with is the Cree LR-6. This a replacement bulb ( more like a "unit" ) for recessed lights. 10.5w and WAY brighter than CFL, instant on ( no heatup time like CFL ), and the light is a true, bright, white light....also, you can use a dimmer on them. AND if you're doing new construction, they come with the trim ring built on, so that's another 5-8 bucks you can save not having to buy a trim ring for the can.

I paid $65 for them, but they claim a 50,000 hr life. Most CFLs would have to be replaced about every 10,000 or so ( CFL don't react well to off/on cycles ).....so you figure an 18w CFT costs about 8-9 bucks, five replacements is 40-50 bucks w/tax.....so the question is what is the break even point on electricity use for the other 20 bucks ? 18w - 10.5w = 7.5w

In 50,000hrs x 7.5, you'll use 375 more Kwhrs of power on the CFL.....at 10cent/kwhr, that's $37.50 more to run the CFL than the LED......and the Cree LED is SO much better light, it isn't even a fair comparison.

( AND that assumes power doesn't increase in cost over the life of the bulb....about 10-15 years at 3-4 hrs/day)










Read about 'em HERE


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I will report back when I install them and let you know about the light.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

TnAndy said:


> I'm chime in here.
> 
> I've NOT been that impressed ( light wise ) with the LED bulbs I've gotten at Lowes.
> 
> One LED bulb I am REALLY impressed with is the Cree LR-6.


See em for 76 bucks,get the price down and we will be somewhere.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

TnAndy said:


> .so you figure an 18w CFL costs about 8-9 bucks, five replacements is 40-50 bucks w/tax.....
> 
> [/URL]


Holy SMOKES! Its .75 CENTS here to a buck fifty for a CFL,we get ours subsidized by the local utility,instant rebate when purchased.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

MBB,

I'm talking the PAR-30 CFL that would replace the incandescent bulb in a can light, now, not a standard, 60w replacement CFL....which I haven't priced.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

TnAndy said:


> MBB,
> 
> I'm talking the PAR-30 CFL that would replace the incandescent bulb in a can light, now, not a standard, 60w replacement CFL....which I haven't priced.


OK,I got em a little cheaper,around 5 bucks at costco once.They are a bit pricey.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Bluesgal that is a bunch of Big Brother Government huey . . . . .

Any one who would call out a HazMet team to clean up a broken CFL is . . .dumb.

A whisk broom and dust pan are all you need. . . .
and a middle finger extended toward the stupid gobmint...........


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

ace admirer said:


> Lowes building supply has leds, at about 1/2 what they were 12 months ago....60 watt at about 9.00 each.....still a little too $$ for me....but perhaps not if you run the long term (30 year life) numbers...
> 
> i find your experience with short life new cfl's interesting.....i have heard the same comment many times in the past 8 months..... wonder whats going on? kids and 80 year old grannies in china getting careless?


I bought one of them LED's for 9.99
Was so excited, went home had everyone watching as I placed the new bulb in the lamp, turned it on and everyone went, oooooooo, ahhhhhhhhhh
because it lasted a whole 3 seconds and died :shrug:
Took it back to get a replacement, now it sits on my bar for all to look at in the original case.:grit:


----------



## roachhill (Jul 8, 2009)

Backwoods Home magazine just did a 3 part article on LED lighting and talked alot about the extreme difference in quality. Cree was listed as having a particularly good product, if your getting their first quality new stuff. The conclusion seemed to be LED tech isn't quite ready for prime time. As far as CFLs it seems that lately every yahoo in China is involved in making cheap low quality bulbs. I don't think CFL technology is the problem just a flood of low quality products on the market. How is the poor consumer supposed to pick a good one when they all look alike and over half are garbage.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Yes roachhill you have hit the nail square-ly on the head...........

Greedy idiots placing profit above all else.
wallyfarts is well known for squeezing manos for pennys . . .
SO therefore goes the quality of a product . . .

And those same sleeze nuts will do the same to the LED bulb market............


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

roachhill said:


> Backwoods Home magazine just did a 3 part article on LED lighting and talked alot about the extreme difference in quality. Cree was listed as having a particularly good product, if your getting their first quality new stuff. The conclusion seemed to be LED tech isn't quite ready for prime time. As far as CFLs it seems that lately every yahoo in China is involved in making cheap low quality bulbs. I don't think CFL technology is the problem just a flood of low quality products on the market. How is the poor consumer supposed to pick a good one when they all look alike and over half are garbage.


Hi,
I like that article series, but I do think that if you do your homework carefully on LEDs they can be a good way to go now. This is the results of our first step into the LED world:
http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/Lighting/KitchenLED.htm/KitchenLED.htm

Since then we have gone on and changed out the lights in the bathroom (a row of 6 of them) to LEDs and been quite happy with them as well.

Of course, its impossible to know yet whether they will live up to the life claims, but if they come anywhere close, I'll be a happy camper.

gary


----------



## Energy Rebel (Jan 22, 2011)

SolarGary said:


> Hi,
> I like that article series, but I do think that if you do your homework carefully on LEDs they can be a good way to go now. This is the results of our first step into the LED world:
> http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/Lighting/KitchenLED.htm/KitchenLED.htm
> 
> ...



I agree.
we are slowly changing the lighting in our house to LED's and are pleased with the light and the lower electric bill.
And in the case of a power outage or SHTF, they can be quite useful.


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

Jim-mi said:


> Bluesgal that is a bunch of Big Brother Government huey . . . . .
> 
> Any one who would call out a HazMet team to clean up a broken CFL is . . .dumb.
> 
> ...


I agree.... it was a bad use of sarcasm.... :grin:

I hate that when I turn on a CFL it takes time to "warm up" to acheive full brightness...


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Bluesgal said:


> I agree.... it was a bad use of sarcasm.... :grin:
> 
> I hate that when I turn on a CFL it takes time to "warm up" to acheive full brightness...


Noticed a new one in Bathroom is much lighter on turn on,wonder if they have improved on that?


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

These bulbs were purchased within the last 12 months... they different CFl's that are used in lamps and one was in a recessed light...very annoying to turn on the back porch light and have to wait for it to get to full brightness.. and it attracted more bugs!


----------



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

I bought four utilipro led lights a few months ago. So far so good. Light is 3000k @ 430 lumens. These 7.5 watt equals a 40watt bulb. These 25k bulbs lasting 22.8 years @ 3hours a day. If 11cents/kwh energy cost is .90 a year. Also dimmable. So if one fails Homesteading today will be the first to know.


wmsff said:


> I was using the CFLs but am having a big problem with them dying. The ones that are over ten years old work great , but the new ones are garbage and some have burnt out (actually smoking) within weeks of putting them in. I have ceiling fans as the only source of light in every bedroom.
> 
> I would like to go with the LEDs, but some of the prices I've seen are scary. Is it really worth it to get those?
> 
> ...


----------



## RebelCowboySnB (Apr 1, 2011)

Bluesgal said:


> I hate that when I turn on a CFL it takes time to "warm up" to acheive full brightness...


I see that as a feature an not a downside. It don't hurt my eyes to turn the bathroom light on at 3AM


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

A year or so ago I purchased some led bulbs and will not be buying any more for a while. Some are already gone because they went out, one lost the glass cover, and they really only seem nice to use in hallways and such where you just need light to keep from tripping over things.


----------



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

What brand ? My brother bought some at big box mart and they was garbage.


Pink_Carnation said:


> A year or so ago I purchased some led bulbs and will not be buying any more for a while. Some are already gone because they went out, one lost the glass cover, and they really only seem nice to use in hallways and such where you just need light to keep from tripping over things.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Still pleased with mine,but ONLY bought the ones with a LOT of reviews that were positive,most had pretty crummy reviews,quality can obviously be seriously lacking on these LEDS....I say Research is ESSENTIAL on purchasing these.

When these things get mainstream we will really be somewhere,until then do a lot of homework before buying for sure IMO.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

I bought several different brands...and don't remember which was which. I know some I got from Costco were recalled bacause they failed early but those were fine for me.


----------



## jefferson (Nov 11, 2004)

I got a table reading lamp from Walmart a few months ago. I LOVE IT !!!
Has a truss kind of arm that holds it up and it is very bright and I enjoy reading even when all the other lights are off. I have no idea when the payback figures will balance and don't care. I can read in comfort. I am an old penny pincher from way back, but I am a happy camper with this lamp.....OH, it did cost $20.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm not fan of LED's either. We got a couple at Sam's when they first came out. Not cheap, something like $10 each. They don't put out any more light than a 7w incandescent and within a month the little LEDs started burning out. We bit the bullet again and just recently purchased an LED light $17.99 at Target. It doesn't put out much light (much less than a 40w bulb) but it is enough for me to read with. 

I am not real happy with the LED Christmas lights either. They just aren't as bright as I would like. However they do make a lovely accent wrapped around the frame on my swing.


----------



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

We will see how Lowes handles this without a receipt this weekend. I do have the packaging. Bought in March 2011


Ky-Jeeper said:


> I bought four utilipro led lights a few months ago. So far so good. Light is 3000k @ 430 lumens. These 7.5 watt equals a 40watt bulb. These 25k bulbs lasting 22.8 years @ 3hours a day. If 11cents/kwh energy cost is .90 a year. Also dimmable. So if one fails Homesteading today will be the first to know.


----------

